# the program suddenly stopped working



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

My web browser has suddenly stopped working apparently and all the windows suddenly disappeared.  How can I say this? What is "program crashed" in Finnish?

"Verkkoselain yhtäkkiä ei toimi ja kaikki ikkunat ovat pois! Täytyy käynnistää uudelleen. Toivottavasti ohjelma muistaa kaikki (minun sivuni)." (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You can say _Verkkoselain lakkasi yhtäkkiä toimimasta _but I think most people would say _Tietokone[eni] kaatui.  _The rest of your suggestions are fine.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> You can say _Verkkoselain lakkasi yhtäkkiä toimimasta _but I think most people would say _Tietokone[eni] kaatui.  _The rest of your suggestions are fine.



If it's just the browser that crashed, it would be _(Verkko)selain kaatui yhtäkkiä_, right? I thought that _Tietokone kaatui_ means that the whole computer crashed.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> If it's just the browser that crashed, it would be _(Verkko)selain kaatui yhtäkkiä_, right? I thought that _Tietokone kaatui_ means that the whole computer crashed.


Yes, you're right.  I was too hasty as usual!


----------

